# How much for a complete 2 pump 6 battery setup and installation



## MR RODRIGUEZ (Jan 21, 2011)

1st timer to hydros.... just tryin to get price checks on what a complete setup,install and extended a-arms and basic reinforcement going to cost me.... Side II Side from from fresno wants for a basic setup n install $2000 No batteries n reinforcements
Complete setup minus batteries $1650,Install $500,Stress points $500,A-arms and rear $500= $3150 with no batteries.... like i said im a 1st timer is this a good price.... or can anyone hook me wit another shop or pro in or around kings county


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

koollaid hydraulics;;;just give us a call and tell us what u want;;323-8645050


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

john at ryders has showtime setup and sterss point and a plasma cnc to do custom rear ends. I think he's around 2,300 installed including battiers. he's in bakers, call him at (661)344-0562.


----------



## MR RODRIGUEZ (Jan 21, 2011)

ill be giving him a call soon


----------



## Big Bradah Del (Dec 29, 2007)

MR RODRIGUEZ said:


> ill be giving him a call soon


Check this out home boy look up how high hydros get their info go to them you will be happy you did. If you don't believe watch the videos it speaks for its self. Ask for big Hoss.


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

BRING ME THE SET UP AND BATTERIES I'LL INSTALL FOR 800 BASIC INSTALL...STRESS POINTS 500...UPPER A ARMS EXTENDED REINFORCED AND MOLDED 300...REAR END 400...CHECK MY TOPIC IN POST YOUR RIDES FOR PICTURES...
LOCATED IN TRACY CA


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

*call del toro hydraulics in Los Banos,Ca-408-482-8762 ask for SERGIO SR. *


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

northbay said:


> john at ryders has showtime setup and sterss point and a plasma cnc to do custom rear ends. I think he's around 2,300 installed including battiers. he's in bakers, call him at (661)344-0562.


yea I think I met you bro wen we droped off my boy white fleetwood john is a stand up dude he wont bulshit you an he does good work


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

nme1 said:


> *call del toro hydraulics in Los Banos,Ca-408-482-8762 ask for SERGIO SR. *



:thumbsup:


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm in Santa Maria I can do a semi wrap 2 pumps 6 batts extended a arms and rear powerballs for 3k that's a Black Magic set up all chrome


----------



## MR RODRIGUEZ (Jan 21, 2011)

Just got my Black magic setup. still need batteries and a switch box.. I want to use as lay n play....Now looking for how much it would cost jus for Install,4 batteries,switch box,reinforce and extend a-arms 1/2 to 1 inch and reinforce belly of car. looking for any shops or pros around Corcoran CA area that can give me a good deal Installing


----------



## 93 CADDY (Dec 28, 2005)

wus up homie, john is koo from bakers, he did my a arms on the gold caddy does clean work. trunkworks looks like a good deal plus his work looks hella clean. thats who im gona hit up when im ready to lift the white caddy. either one or whoever you pick you gona have to travel all the good deals are around bigger citys. goodluck :thumbsup:


----------



## MR RODRIGUEZ (Jan 21, 2011)

93 CADDY said:


> wus up homie, john is koo from bakers, he did my a arms on the gold caddy does clean work. trunkworks looks like a good deal plus his work looks hella clean. thats who im gona hit up when im ready to lift the white caddy. either one or whoever you pick you gona have to travel all the good deals are around bigger citys. goodluck :thumbsup:


I heard from a couple of people that john from bakers does coo work. ima give him a call tomorrow and see how much he gon charge to install wit batteries.. if he gives a coo price ima see if i could get my switches in soon. if it a lil expensive ima have to wait til i get my paper up. that white caddy pretty clean on them center golds. when u gon change ur avatar to da white one


----------



## cilo78 (May 4, 2012)

Is that $500 for the four corners to be reinforced.


----------



## 93 CADDY (Dec 28, 2005)

MR RODRIGUEZ said:


> I heard from a couple of people that john from bakers does coo work. ima give him a call tomorrow and see how much he gon charge to install wit batteries.. if he gives a coo price ima see if i could get my switches in soon. if it a lil expensive ima have to wait til i get my paper up. that white caddy pretty clean on them center golds. when u gon change ur avatar to da white one


 I've been lagging to change it. I'm taking the rims off as I get my new set. Jus ordered me some 14's with white spokes. What happend with your homie Raul, did you ever talk to sal from Kerman


----------



## MR RODRIGUEZ (Jan 21, 2011)

93 CADDY said:


> I've been lagging to change it. I'm taking the rims off as I get my new set. Jus ordered me some 14's with white spokes. What happend with your homie Raul, did you ever talk to sal from Kerman


Sal did a cool job on his ride. i think he said for 2 cce pumps setup,4 batteries, a few reinforcements i think and install he charged $2300 datz a coo ass price..but homie said he took like a whole month to finish it. dis my daily ride i would need to have da job done ASAP.


----------



## 93 CADDY (Dec 28, 2005)

Ya he use to do it in 2 weeks or less but he always busy. Let me know where u go an how much, with all the overtime I be working I jus might do it in a few months


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

2 pump set up 6 batteries & a arms $3200 installed


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

$2800 - 2 pumps, 4 dumps, 4-6 switches, 6 batteries (centennial 1100's), 8 and 10 inch cylinders, zolitone trunk, coil over setup in rear, springs up front, upper A-arms extended 1 inch-molded-and reinforced, upper unbreakable ball joints. Lay-and-play setup. ROYAL HYDRUALIC in San Bernardino, CA. (951) 377-2746.


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

CALL JOHN @ RYDERZ HYDRULICS HE'S YOU MAN. 1 661 344-0562


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

man you guys killin me with these prices in chicago at a shop you looking at 3500 to start and thats a basic 2 pump set up no frame work or batts.


----------

